# Smoking Turkey 140 Rule Help!



## brick1969 (Dec 25, 2021)

First time smoking turkey.  Following Butterball's suggestion, the temp was 125 degrees after 3.5 hours so I moved to oven.  But by doing that it took about 4 hours and 12 minutes to reach 140 degrees in the oven.  Is the turkey ruined?  Thanks.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 25, 2021)

No, the turkey is not ruined.  
Also, it's never a good idea to experiment with "first time smoking" on the big day.  
Perform a couple practice runs beforehand.  
Your guests will appreciate it.  

*Pasteurization Time for Poultry With 5% Fat Content (7-log10 lethality)*

*Temperature* *Time* 136°F (58°C) 65.3 minutes 140°F (60°C) 29 minutes 145°F (63°C) 10.8 minutes 150°F (66°C) 3.7 minutes 155°F (68°C) 1.2 minutes 160°F (71°C) 26.1 seconds 165°F (74°C) Instant


----------



## golfpro2301 (Dec 25, 2021)

Def not ruined. I have been in same boat before and anytime I cook Turkey now I usually go to 155. Never go to 165 and have missed 40-140 rule plenty of times


----------



## brick1969 (Dec 25, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> No, the turkey is not ruined.
> Also, it's never a good idea to experiment with "first time smoking" on the big day.
> Perform a couple practice runs beforehand.
> Your guests will appreciate it.
> ...


Thanks for the info!  I agree and I usually don't perform "firsts" on the big day, but this was an emergency situation - family member had an accident and couldn't smoke it so I was volunteered.  I've smoked lots of other meats, but never a whole turkey.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 25, 2021)

brick1969 said:


> Thanks for the info!  I agree and I usually don't perform "firsts" on the big day, but this was an emergency situation - family member had an accident and couldn't smoke it so I was volunteered.  I've smoked lots of other meats, but never a whole turkey.



You're welcome. 
I hope your family member is okay. 
It's  great that you have the experience to have been able to step in during the emergency too.
Typically, it is safe to smoke a whole unstuffed bird that weighs 12-15 lbs.
For a bird over that weight, then you would be better off spatchcocking it since it will cook faster and more evenly. 
At least now you can scratch smoked whole turkey off the bucket list.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 25, 2021)

As others have said, and you've learned by now, absoluty safe. It reads like you were "smoking" the bird in the 225-250F range. Not a great temp for poultry. 275-350F+ is a better temp range. Poultry likes the heat if you like crisp skin.


----------



## brick1969 (Dec 25, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> As others have said, and you've learned by now, absoluty safe. It reads like you were "smoking" the bird in the 225-250F range. Not a great temp for poultry. 275-350F+ is a better temp range. Poultry likes the heat if you like crisp skin.


Thanks!  Yes, it was around 230 which I now know isn't good for turkey.  Next time will be much better.  This is an awesome community with lots of great info!  Thanks!


----------



## brick1969 (Dec 25, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> You're welcome.
> I hope your family member is okay.
> It's  great that you have the experience to have been able to step in during the emergency too.
> Typically, it is safe to smoke a whole unstuffed bird that weighs 12-15 lbs.
> ...


Merry Christmas!  Yes, now I know the correct way to smoke a whole turkey!  Thanks again!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 26, 2021)

brick1969 said:


> Merry Christmas!  Yes, now I know the correct way to smoke a whole turkey!  Thanks again!



Thank you  and welcome aboard. 
Pull up a chair.  You'll fit right in with the rest of us here at SMF.


----------

